# God isnt Dead



## vowell462 (Dec 23, 2013)

Has anyone seen the trailer to this movie? I think its on youtube. Just want to hear some thoughts.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Has anyone seen the trailer to this movie? I think its on youtube. Just want to hear some thoughts.


I just watched the trailer. My thoughts are -
Bad teacher. He wasn't trying to challenge their minds he was literally trying to make his students accept what he believes as fact. Obviously there are no facts just beliefs.
The student while its admirable that he sticks to his beliefs is actually trying to do the same thing but he's doing it in the proper way by making his case and letting the other students make their own choice.
I have no clue about the rest of the movie but Im guessing the teacher at one time believed, had something bad happen so he no longer believes and everybody will cry at the end because the student brings the teacher back to believing.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 23, 2013)

I have literally  ALMOST died 15 times and i don't believe the norm!!!


----------



## 660griz (Dec 23, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Has anyone seen the trailer to this movie? I think its on youtube. Just want to hear some thoughts.



I think it is an attempt to get more money in the church. 

I think the atheist (professor in the movie) has an attitude problem.
It is almost like he believes in God and is angry with him. 

Of course you have to applaud the kid for standing up for what he believes in, in the face of 'tyranny'. 

I wonder how it would go if they were both 'nice' about it. 

I would imagine watching debates with Christopher Hitchens would be much more educational and entertaining than someone just playing the role.

If it comes to Netflix, I'll watch it.


----------



## Four (Dec 26, 2013)

It looked like one of those nonsense christian mass chain emails about a young fervent christian out-smarting a curmudgeonly arrogant atheist teacher put into film...

I didn't look into who funded the film but its so much like an over the top propaganda film that its a bit awkward.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 27, 2013)

660griz said:


> It is almost like he believes in God and is angry with him.



According to SFD that's all of us.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 27, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Has anyone seen the trailer to this movie? I think its on youtube. Just want to hear some thoughts.



Looks too much like a Lifetime movie... I don't generally watch Lifetime movies...


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 27, 2013)

Four said:


> It looked like one of those nonsense christian mass chain emails about a young fervent christian out-smarting a curmudgeonly arrogant atheist teacher put into film...
> 
> I didn't look into who funded the film but its so much like an over the top propaganda film that its a bit awkward.



That was exactly what ran into my mind when I saw it.


----------

